# Trolling inland lakes



## PymyBone

Hey guys, getting the itch to get back out in the boat and I've been reading a lot about trolling for walleyes. I have never been much of a troller, usually just drift harnesses, jigs, and eerie deeries with night crawlers. I know that you can troll harnesses and have heard that hot n tots do good too. I was wondering what other lures you know of that i should add to the box. I'll be fishing mostly pymatuning which isn't very deep, with an average depth of about 15 feet I'd guess. I just bought some downeast rod holders and hasn't really planned on using any planer boards or anything. Thanks in advance for the help!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51

the hottest lure I've found for shallow water is the bass magnet. the only place I know to get then is at normanlures.com and when the lures come up click on other lures. then get you some in 1/4 oz is the best but 3/8 oz works good to. and I've even caught fish on the 1/8 oz. the best 3 colors I've found is 145 yellow, 154 gold, mg181 chartreuse blue. but they have other colors you might like.

I don't know how you get your harnesses down but inline weights from rednekoutfitters.com will really do the job. if you want to run close to the boat I think it only takes about 30 ft of line out to get down 13 ft with a 2 oz weight. if you want to run farther from the boat you can go with a 1 oz weight. they have a depth chart you can use. the only thing is the slower you go the deeper you go.

I like to run about 1.5 to 2.0 and that works good with the bass magnet and harnesses. the magnets can be hard to tune. just bend the eye the opposite direction than what its running. and a little bend goes a long ways. hope this helps.

I have heard the reef runner is a good walleye bait but I have never used them. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## Chillaxin1

Flicker shads from berkley


----------



## ldrjay

Chillaxin1 said:


> Flicker shads from berkley


I second that. On leadcore and some shad raps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jose'

Can't go wrong with a Rapala ShadRap..In perch color..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

For anything 15' or less, the Shad Rap is my #1. Try different colors, but perch is a standard & I've done well with blue/silver & firetiger. There really are hundreds of lures that will fit the situation you're in, so try not to get too confused. Wally Divers, Sparkle Tails, Hot n Tots, small warts, & small reef runners are all excellent too. Used to fish Pymy a bunch with the FIL and he swore by lazy ikes.
Harnesses are very effective also, but be careful which blade you choose vs speed. Colorado's don't do well at speed like a willow or even Indiana blade (mid range) and those can twist your line like crazy & lose effectiveness. Many ways to get them down, depends on what you like best ; inline weights, bottom bouncers, snap weights, you decide.
Good luck


----------



## erik

my go to crankbait is hot n tot and i just got some reef runners last fall caught some fish on em-


----------



## Bowhunter57

I've had good success with the Rebel Crayfish in brown with an orange belly and the all natural colored one works well too.

Cotton Cordell blue and chrome shad in shallow or deep diver crank baits have been good producers for me too.

I usually parallel the bank in 10' to 16' of water with the Rebel Crawfish between my kayak and the bank. The deep diver will be running on the outside. This set up has caught walleyes, channel cats and smallmouth bass.

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed

Jose' said:


> Can't go wrong with a Rapala ShadRap..In perch color..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app





T-180 said:


> For anything 15' or less, the Shad Rap is my #1.


Rapala shad raps catch fish, I almost always have one in the water while I'm out.


----------



## PymyBone

When using Shad raps are you using 5s, 7s or 9s? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I prefer 5s

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

Mainly 5's, but early season I'll mix in 7's since the young of the year shad etc haven't been born & the forage tends to average a larger size.


----------



## Shortdrift

Walleye will move through the water column so crankbaits with inline weights or a three color section of 18# leadcore with 15ft of 12# Seagaur leader added to 15# main line. The pound ratings may seem high for inland but they allow you to pull lures free of wood structure by bending the hooks instead of breaking off the lure. 
Shad Raps, Flicker Shads, and Norman would be my choice.
For the bottom hugging saugeye you cannot beat a Smiley Blade with three beads, a single size four hook and half a crawler pulled six to eight feet behind a bottom bouncer. Cranks close to the bottom also work but my go to is the Smiley.
As described will get you stared without a lot of extra gear and simple but effective presentations. To advance your technique you can also add inline boards to any of the above methods.
Your odds will be increased when using an electric trolling motor for both stealth and speed control.


----------

